# duda procesador pentium IV de 64bits

## luisx

Hola que tal soy un poco nuevo en el foro, y llevo usando Gentoo un año aproximadamente, bueno les contare:

tengo un procesador P4 3.0 Ghz presscot y bueno segun en "win2" un programa  me dice que mi procesador es de 64 bits que aproveche esto (todavia uso el win2 para la escuela xD), y hace tiempo que andube probando varias distros , en suse me aparecia lo mismo que mi procesador era de 64 bits y que era mejor instalarle un SO de 64 bits, bueno a lo que voy es que tengo instalado Gentoo para  x86 y pues en en el make.conf esta configurado como un 686, que tengo que hacer?

Reinstalo Gentoo para aprovechar bien mi procesador?

Existen tambien todos los programas para mi procesador?

Es mejor cambiar todo mi Gentoo?

Que stage uso? porque no se si sea el mismo un stage-686 o un x86 o cual tengo que utilizar ?   :Embarassed: 

y que minimal cd, el x86?

Estuve buscando info en Google pero no me quedo claro espero me puedan ayudar   :Laughing: 

Saludos.

----------

## the incredible hurd

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Pentium_4_.28Prescott.29_.2F_Celeron_D

ejecuta desde el el LiveCD o InstallCD:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

para salir de toda duda. Antes de reinstalar. Cambiar de chost no es nada sencillo si no se sabe lo que se hace...

----------

## gringo

lo que te dice the incredible hurd, mira antes si tienes el flag lm en tu cpuinfo para estar seguro de que es de 64 bits.

saluetes

----------

## luisx

si tiene activado lm, probare. gracias por la ayuda   :Laughing: 

saludos[/code]

----------

## johpunk

no estoy muy seguro pero si quieres instalar 64bits en tu ordenador creo que tienes que descargarte la arquitectura ia64 ya que no tienes amd

----------

## gringo

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> no estoy muy seguro pero si quieres instalar 64bits en tu ordenador creo que tienes que descargarte la arquitectura ia64 ya que no tienes amd

 

ia64 es para máquinas con los itanium que yo sepa ( otra arquitectura diferente).

Lo de amd64 creo que ya no tiene mucho sentido y puede llegar a confundir pero si se sigue la documentación a la hora de instalar seguro que se menciona en algún lao que arch elegir.

saluetes

----------

## abecedarix

Sí, amd64 no es exclusivo de amd, aunque la confusión sigue existiendo; yo por ejemplo uso amd64 en un C2D

Debe de ser el premio por llegar primero, se quedó ya la denominación de amd64, aunque en el kernel por ejemplo usen x86_64 y en Intel em64t

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *abecedarix wrote:*   

> Sí, amd64 no es exclusivo de amd, aunque la confusión sigue existiendo; yo por ejemplo uso amd64 en un C2D
> 
> Debe de ser el premio por llegar primero, se quedó ya la denominación de amd64, aunque en el kernel por ejemplo usen x86_64 y en Intel em64t

 

Lee la wikipedia y aprende http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/EM64T

Barbaridades como las que mencionas, asustan... Sorry.

Edito: Sobre todo busca el artículo de Linus Torvalds acerca de porqué debe denominarse AMD64 y no cualquier otra cosa.

El fracaso de Intel con los 64bits debe haber dolido mucho a quienes trbajaban en ella, a los demás, nos trae sin cuidado...

----------

## i92guboj

amd64 no es exclusivo de amd lo mismo que i686 no es exlusivo de intel. En ambos casos se denomina a la arquitectura por la marca que construyó micros basados en dicha arquitectura antes que el competidor. En el caso de i[3456]86 fue intel, en el caso de amd64, amd fue la primera, y por eso la arquitectura genérica se llama así. Cada día más gente usa x86_64 para evitar la confusión... Pero bajo mi punto de vista, es algo injusto. Si intel tiene derecho a nombrar una arquitectura, ¿por qué no amd?

Por supuesto, esto no deja de ser pura convención. En última instancia, los que ponemos los nombres y las etiquetas somos los usuarios.

----------

## abecedarix

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

>  *abecedarix wrote:*   Sí, amd64 no es exclusivo de amd, aunque la confusión sigue existiendo; yo por ejemplo uso amd64 en un C2D
> 
> Debe de ser el premio por llegar primero, se quedó ya la denominación de amd64, aunque en el kernel por ejemplo usen x86_64 y en Intel em64t 
> 
> Lee la wikipedia y aprende http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/EM64T
> ...

 

Me refería a las extensiones de 64 bits, no a la implementación (evidentemente intel y amd harán las cosas de diferente manera), aunque también es culpa mía por mezclar cosas.

----------

## luisx

hola que tal, gracias por sus respuestas, no quiero abrir otro hilo porque creoq ue esto es acorde al tema tengo otra duda, puedo usar esta configuracion ?

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

originalmente tenia 686, pero viendo que mi procesador es de 64bits pienso cambiar e instalar todo desde cero eso lo vi aqui http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Pentium_4_.28Prescott.29_.2F_Celeron_D

bueno vi en este hilo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-448761-highlight-core+duo.html que pni es = a sse3 y si me tengo esa flag, hice un cat /proc/cpuinfo y me sale dos veces el procesador, procesador 0 y 1   :Shocked:  , porque? miren y ayudenme a ver con que flags puedo optimizarlo y con cuales no   :Shocked: 

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 4

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 2800.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 5

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl est cid cx16 xtpr

bogomips        : 5995.94

clflush size    : 64

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 4

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 2800.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 5

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl est cid cx16 xtpr

bogomips        : 5988.76

clflush size    : 64

```

saludos y gracias de antemano   :Laughing:  [/url]

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> hice un cat /proc/cpuinfo y me sale dos veces el procesador, procesador 0 y 1  , porque?

 

porque o bien es un dualcore o tienes el hyperthreading habilitado.

las flags que pones están bien creo yo, salvo lo del -fomit-frame-pointer que tengo entendido que está habilitado por defecto en amd64.

Puedes añadir tb. -msse3 a tus cflags si quieres ( por lo del pni) .

saluetes

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *luisx wrote:*   

> que pni es = a sse3 y si me tengo esa flag, hice un cat /proc/cpuinfo y me sale dos veces el procesador, procesador 0 y 1   , porque?

 

nocona incluye soporte para sse3: no te preocupes por eso, lo de los procesadores 0 y 1 es porque tiene hyperthreading, tal y como la flag ht indica. Añade soporte SMT a tu kernel y usa las CFLAGS del enlace que te proporcioné. No hay nada más que puedas hacer para mejorar el sistema.

gringo te adelantaste, pero mira en el man de gcc que nocona ya incluye de por sí soporte msse3   :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> gringo te adelantaste, pero mira en el man de gcc que nocona ya incluye de por sí soporte msse3

 

oops, tb. lo incluye prescott al parecer (por lo que pone en otro hilo - bastante obvio realmente por lo de "prescott new instructions") ...  habrá que volver a darle una pasada a la man, si ...  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## luisx

 :Laughing:   muchas gracias eso hare , pero aunque sea de 64bits, tengo que instalar el stage 686 y el minimal cd de x86 no ? en eso no hay problema o si   :Confused: 

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

 *luisx wrote:*   

>   muchas gracias eso hare , pero aunque sea de 64bits, tengo que instalar el stage 686 y el minimal cd de x86 no ? en eso no hay problema o si  
> 
> Saludos.

 

si lo que quieres es instalar un sistema de 32 bits, si ; sino hay stages y cds específicos para amd64.

saluetes

----------

## luisx

Bueno si eso es cierto, pero talvez nome explique bien, a lo que me refiero, ahorita con este procesador intel de 64bits, no encuentro un stage adecuado mas que el 686 o amd64 pero amd64 , solo es para amd no?, porque ya despues de descomprimirlo y eso, pues cambiare a x86_86 en chost y en cflags a nocona,  me echaria el sistema ?, bueno es que no se que stage utilizar en este caso   :Confused:  .

saludillos

----------

## the incredible hurd

Usa amd64 si quieres un sistema de 64bits e i686 si quieres uno de 32bits.

La implementación de Intel de amd64 se llama EM64T

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EM64T#Intel_64

(Sobre todo consulta con detenimiento Differences between AMD64 and Intel 64). Son muy curiosas para los programadores del compilador GCC, pero en el fondo no dejan de ser compatibles (Jamás he leído algo de "invalid instruction" ni para amd ni para intel en ese sentido). Usa amd64 y luego podrás adaptarlo a nocona con un CHOST x86_64

Lo que resultaría una locura sería intentar pasar de i686 a x86_64... Yo no lo intentaría siquiera.

----------

